# [SOLVED] Thomson DCI 1011 question



## Mr Hotsauce (Mar 31, 2010)

I recently got the Thomson dci 1011 DTA box from Comcast and i was sad to find out that i can only use the remote provided to change the channel on it. So i was wondering if there is anyway to find out the IR code to this device to i could program it to my original remote for the TV so i wouldn't have to use t remotes to control my TV.

sorry if this is the wrong posting area i wasnt sure where to put this either in here or the electronics section

EDIT just delete this thread i found out my remote can "learn" other remotes functions so im all good now


----------

